#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in vijayawada | Best Btech/BE colleges in vijayawada

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 2 Engineering Colleges in Vijayawada:*VR Siddhartha Engineering CollegePrasad V Potluri Siddhartha Institute of Technology*1.) VR Siddhartha Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 1977.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and Instrumentation Engineering*Fee Structure:* 

Non-Accredited Programs Fee in Rs.
30,200
91,700

Accredited programs Fee in Rs.
33,200
94,700



*Placement:* 
*S. No*
*Name*
*R. No*
*Branch*
*Company*

1.
RAPARTHI GOWTHAM KUMAR
Y09CE042
CE
TCS

2.
B. DEVI SOWMYA
Y09CE066
CE
TCS

3.
J GANGADHARA RAO
L10CS125
CSE
TCS

4.
BITRA KUSUMA
Y09CS005
CSE
TCS

5.
CHUKKA SURAMYA
Y09CS010
CSE
TCS

6.
KOLAGANI DIVYA
Y09CS023
CSE
TCS

7.
K LALITHA SIVA NAGA JYOTHI
Y09CS024
CSE
TCS

8.
KONERU KUSUMANJALI
Y09CS025
CSE
TCS

9.
KONERU SINDHU
Y09CS026
CSE
TCS

10.
KOPPALA SAI GOKUL TEJA
Y09CS027
CSE
TCS

11.
KOTAPROLU SAI LAKSHMI
Y09CS029
CSE
TCS

12.
KUDARAVALLI SRUTHI
Y09CS030
CSE
TCS

13.
MALIREDDY SASYA
Y09CS033
CSE
TCS

14.
NADENDLA SANDHAYA RANI
Y09CS039
CSE
TCS

15.
PONNAPLLI MRUDULA
Y09CS045
CSE
TCS

16.
SIREESHA CHETLAPALLI
Y09CS049
CSE
TCS

17.
SOWMYA BOBBA
Y09CS050
CSE
TCS

18.
T SRIHARI GOVINDA REDDY
Y09CS055
CSE
TCS

19.
U NAGASAI JYOTHISREE
Y09CS056
CSE
TCS

20.
BABITHA GUNTUR
Y09CS065
CSE
TCS

21.
BANDI NAGA PRIYANKA
Y09CS067
CSE
TCS

22.
DONTIREDDY SNEHA REDDY
Y09CS075
CSE
TCS

23.
KONDAVEETI MIDHUN GOPI
Y09CS086
CSE
TCS

24.
RAYAPROLU TEJASWI
Y09CS103
CSE
TCS

25.
SIDDHARTHA KAKARLA
Y09CS109
CSE
TCS

26.
V YUGANDHAR
Y09CS113
CSE
TCS

27.
S.PRATHUYSHA
L10EC130
ECE
TCS

28.
AMURUDDIN MOHAMMED
Y09EC002
ECE
TCS

29.
ANUSHA CHEKURU
Y09EC003
ECE
TCS

30.
BHOGAVALLI UDAY KIRAN
Y09EC006
ECE
TCS

31.
BOLLA VAMSIKRISHNA
Y09EC008
ECE
TCS

32.
DOKUPARTHI TEJO PAVANI
Y09EC012
ECE
TCS

33.
GARAPATI KISHORE
Y09EC015
ECE
TCS

34.
J PRATHAP REDDY T
Y09EC020
ECE
TCS

35.
JONNALA VARUN TEJA
Y09EC021
ECE
TCS

36.
KONDAPALLI PHANITEJA
Y09EC026
ECE
TCS

37.
MANCHIKALAPATI PRAVEEN
Y09EC031
ECE
TCS

38.
NANDIVADA SATYA SARANYA
Y09EC037
ECE
TCS

39.
NUTHULAPATI ANNAPURNA
Y09EC038
ECE
TCS

40.
PADIDELA RAHUL
Y09EC039
ECE
TCS

41.
POLAVARAPU VANITHA
Y09EC042
ECE
TCS

42.
SUSMITA ATLURI
Y09EC056
ECE
TCS

43.
THOTA VIJAY KUMAR
Y09EC057
ECE
TCS

44.
T ROMPICHERLA ABEED
Y09EC058
ECE
TCS

45.
YANAMADALA SURESH
Y09EC060
ECE
TCS

46.
Y SAI ANANDA KRISHNA
Y09EC061
ECE
TCS

47.
BHUMA NIKITA
Y09EC066
ECE
TCS

48.
GANGAVA RAPU SRIDHAR
Y09EC071
ECE
TCS

49.
GUTTULA SRAVANTHI
Y09EC073
ECE
TCS

50.
KALVA VINISH
Y09EC076
ECE
TCS

51.
KANDYANA KOUSHIK
Y09EC077
ECE
TCS

52.
MADHURI GUMMADI
Y09EC083
ECE
TCS

53.
MAGANTI DHEERAJ
Y09EC084
ECE
TCS

54.
MAMILLAPALLI SRUJANA
Y09EC085
ECE
TCS

55.
MYLA SAI KIRAN BABU
Y09EC089
ECE
TCS

56.
PENUGONDA N V L DEDEEPYA
Y09EC092
ECE
TCS

57.
PILLARISETTI VINAY SAMRAT
Y09EC093
ECE
TCS

58.
SABBINENI NAGA ANIL
Y09EC101
ECE
TCS

59.
SARIKONDA SAI RAMYA
Y09EC103
ECE
TCS

60.
SUPRIYA TADEPALLI
Y09EC107
ECE
TCS

61.
VEERLA VEERAIAH
Y09EC116
ECE
TCS

62.
BAVINENI HARI KIRAN
Y09EE002
EEE
TCS

63.
DASAM MADHULATHA
Y09EE009
EEE
TCS

64.
GAMPALA SIVA KUMAR
Y09EE014
EEE
TCS

65.
JULURU SINDHUJA
Y09EE019
EEE
TCS

66.
KALIVARAPU SAILESH
Y09EE020
EEE
TCS

67.
M V N R V N SASIKANTH
Y09EE027
EEE
TCS

68.
MOHAMMED SHARIFF
Y09EE031
EEE
TCS

69.
MYNENI SURESH BABU
Y09EE036
EEE
TCS

70.
PATTAMSETTI ANUSHA
Y09EE040
EEE
TCS

71.
KOMMUGURI SAMATHA
Y09EE088
EEE
TCS

72.
KUNAPULI JYOTHSNA SRAVANI
Y09EE090
EEE
TCS

73.
PRABHJYOT SINGH KHURANA
Y09EE105
EEE
TCS

74.
YARAMATI RAVI TEJA
Y09EE118
EEE
TCS

75.
ANUSHA YERRAGUNTLA
Y09EI002
EIE
TCS

76.
KANNIKANTI BHARGAVEE
Y09EI026
EIE
TCS

77.
MAMIDI AVINASH
Y09EI034
EIE
TCS

78.
T SAI SREEKANTH
Y09EI052
EIE
TCS

79.
TAMMINA SATYA MURALI
Y09EI053
EIE
TCS

80.
VEERAPANENI SRI KIRANMAYE
Y09EI057
EIE
TCS

81.
E V N CHANDRA MOULESWARA SARMA
Y09EI075
EIE
TCS

82.
GARIMELLA YASASWI
Y09EI076
EIE
TCS

83.
LOKA SIVA PRIYANKA
Y09EI085
EIE
TCS

84.
MADDIPATI NAKUL BABU
Y09EI087
EIE
TCS

85.
P MURALEEDHAR
Y09EI098
EIE
TCS

86.
SRI HARSHA DATLA
Y09EI111
EIE
TCS

87.
AAMIR SOHAIL
Y09IT001
IT
TCS

88.
A.PRASANNA KUMAR
Y09IT005
IT
TCS

89.
M.DEVI LAKSHMI PRASANNA
Y09IT034
IT
TCS

90.
N.SRAVAN
Y09IT038
IT
TCS

91.
N.KRISHNA MEGHANA
Y09IT039
IT
TCS

92.
ROHIT YADAV
Y09IT048
IT
TCS

93.
S.SRUTHI
Y09IT051
IT
TCS

94.
SRUTHI.P
Y09IT055
IT
TCS

95.
SUPRIYA MUDDANA
Y09IT056
IT
TCS

96.
B.V.CHAITANYA
Y09IT067
IT
TCS

97.
K.RANJANI
Y09IT083
IT
TCS

98.
K.ANUDHATRI
Y09IT084
IT
TCS

99.
K.KEERTHI
Y09IT087
IT
TCS

100.
G.LAKSHMI SNEHA
Y09IT090
IT
TCS

101.
CH.RISHITHA
Y09IT107
IT
TCS

102.
V.SAHITI
Y09IT118
IT
TCS

103.
KOYA NARAHARA GOPAL
Y09ME028
ME
TCS

104.
N.SRIKANTH
Y09ME038
ME
TCS

105.
RAVI BHARGAVI
Y09ME047
ME
TCS

106.
ALLA AVISHEK REDDY
Y09ME063
ME
TCS

107.
BONAM AMULYA
Y09ME068
ME
TCS

108.
KONERU RITESH
Y09ME078
ME
TCS

109.
K.S.V.S.BHARADWAJ SARMA
Y09ME079
ME
TCS

110.
MUTHYALA VINEEL
Y09ME095
ME
TCS

111.
N PAVAN KUMAR
Y09ME097
ME
TCS

112.
POOJADEVI.DRONAVALLI
Y09ME100
ME
TCS

113.
SUNKARA KALYANI
Y09ME111
ME
TCS

114.
TUMMALA RAMYA KRISHNA
Y09ME112
ME
TCS

115.
S NAGA SAI PRIYANKA
Y09ME051
ME
TCS

116.
Y.N.JYOTHSNA MALLAMPALLI
118W1D5834
M.Tech
TCS

117.
YAMINI CHALASANI
118W1D5836
M.Tech
TCS

118.
IMADABATHUNI ASHOK
108w1f0014
MCA
TCS

119.
JEEVITHA VULLI
108w1f0017
MCA
TCS

120.
KAKARAPARTHI SAMATHA
108w1f0020
MCA
TCS

121.
KOLLURI VISHNU MOHANA RAO
108w1f0023
MCA
TCS

122.
KONDETI HARIKRISHNA
108w1f0024
MCA
TCS

123.
KOTA MANI RATNAM
108w1f0025
MCA
TCS

124.
MURALI KRISHNA ANJURI
108w1f0029
MCA
TCS

125.
PALLAVI BURRA
108w1f0032
MCA
TCS

126.
PEETA SIRI
108w1f0033
MCA
TCS

127.
REDDY SRIDEVI
108w1f0038
MCA
TCS

128.
VARIKUTI ANJANI
108w1f0051
MCA
TCS

129.
VENKATA SATISH BABU M
108w1f0054
MCA
TCS

130.
YESURAJU CHOKKA
108w1f0058
MCA
TCS

131.
BOBBY SOWJANYA PENMETSA
108W1F0007
MCA
HCL

132.
LAKSHMI DURGA GOPU
108W1F0027
MCA
HCL

133.
YAMINI GORREPATI
108W1F0057
MCA
HCL

134.
ABDUL SHANAZ BHANU
108W1F0002
MCA
HCL

135.
JOY PALLE
108W1F0019
MCA
HCL

136.
KARUNA RAYAVARAPU
L10CS131
CSE
HCL

137.
GOPI KRISHNA BODAPATI
Y09CS006
CSE
HCL

138.
JYOTHIRMAI CHITTIBOMMA
Y09CS008
CSE
HCL

139.
MURALI KRISHNA SAI CHUKKA
Y09CS009
CSE
HCL

140.
HIMA BINDU GAVARRAJU
Y09CS018
CSE
HCL

141.
JANYAVULA YOGITA LAKSHMI BHAVANI
Y09CS019
CSE
HCL

142.
NIKITA KANTILAL KHATRI
Y09CS022
CSE
HCL

143.
SRI MOUNICA MAGANTI
Y09CS031
CSE
HCL

144.
SIVACHAITANYA KUMAR MARISERLA
Y09CS035
CSE
HCL

145.
MUDDU SREERAM
Y09CS038
CSE
HCL

146.
PEDARLA LAKSHMI KALA
Y09CS044
CSE
HCL

147.
SHAIK SALEEM
Y09CS048
CSE
HCL

148.
VENKATA SAI SATYA PRABHU THOKALA
Y09CS059
CSE
HCL

149.
BINDU LATHA BANISETTY
Y09CS068
CSE
HCL

150.
AVANTHIKA BUDDI
Y09CS069
CSE
HCL

151.
TEJO DURGA CHALASANI
Y09CS070
CSE
HCL

152.
CHANDRALA ROHINI
Y09CS071
CSE
HCL

153.
GURIJALA SUJATHA
Y09CS076
CSE
HCL

154.
RAMYA KRISHNA JULURI
Y09CS078
CSE
HCL

155.
VINEELA KANAPALA
Y09CS079
CSE
HCL

156.
KATAKAM RAMYA
Y09CS081
CSE
HCL

157.
MANASA PATIBANDLA
Y09CS089
CSE
HCL

158.
RAVI TEJA MARUPUDI
Y09CS090
CSE
HCL

159.
PAWANIKA PAMARTHI
Y09CS095
CSE
HCL

160.
AMARNATH CHOWDARY RAAVI
Y09CS099
CSE
HCL

161.
SALIBENDLA DIVYA BALA MYTHILI
Y09CS106
CSE
HCL

162.
ANITHA SAYIMPU
Y09CS107
CSE
HCL

163.
ANUJEETH VEERLA
Y09CS115
CSE
HCL

164.
VINEETA MANDAVA
Y09CS117
CSE
HCL

165.
SAIDARAO KOTTE
L10EC128
ECE
HCL

166.
KRISHNA RAO IPPILI
L10EC124
ECE
HCL

167.
KANDRU SREELATHA
L10EC125
ECE
HCL

168.
DURGA BHAVANI GUJJU
Y09EC018
ECE
HCL

169.
HARIVENKATA KRISHNA MURTHY
Y09EC019
ECE
HCL

170.
VENKATA SAI SRI HARSHA MANDA
Y09EC032
ECE
HCL

171.
POGULA NAGAMANI
Y09EC041
ECE
HCL

172.
HARISH RAVI
Y09EC047
ECE
HCL

173.
B VENKATA RATNAM CHOWDARY
Y09EC064
ECE
HCL

174.
SRINIVAS REDDY DAKA
Y09EC068
ECE
HCL

175.
VENKATESH MOKA
Y09EC088
ECE
HCL

176.
NARUKULLA MOUNIKA
Y09EC090
ECE
HCL

177.
POKALA NAGA USHA MANJARI
Y09EC094
ECE
HCL

178.
REDDEM SATYA SAI SUREKHA
Y09EC100
ECE
HCL

179.
MANASA TALLURI
Y09EC108
ECE
HCL

180.
BINDU SRI DURGA RANI TUMMALA
Y09EC111
ECE
HCL

181.
V NAGAVENKATA SIVASAIKUMAR
Y09EC117
ECE
HCL

182.
KAMBAM SAMBASIVA RAO
Y09EE021
EEE
HCL

183.
NADAKUDITI AVINASH
Y09EE037
EEE
HCL

184.
P CHITTI JAWAHAR BABU
Y09EE042
EEE
HCL

185.
TULIMILLI SREE DIVYA
Y09EE059
EEE
HCL

186.
VINOD KUMAR VAKALAPUDI
Y09EE061
EEE
HCL

187.
CHALASANI PRANUSHA
Y09EE068
EEE
HCL

188.
JASTHI SRI HARSHA
Y09EE083
EEE
HCL

189.
PRAVEEN LAVU
Y09EE091
EEE
HCL

190.
KRANTHI KUMAR NIDUBROLU
Y09EE099
EEE
HCL

191.
BALUSU SWETHA
Y09EI004
EIE
HCL

192.
VENKATESH DUDALA
Y09EI017
EIE
HCL

193.
K DURGA MADHULATHA
Y09EI030
EIE
HCL

194.
GOUTHAMI KATRAGADDA
Y09EI083
EIE
HCL

195.
RAVADA PRASANT KUMAR
Y09EI106
EIE
HCL

196.
MAHESH BAVINENI
Y09IT006
IT
HCL

197.
JAYASREE CHANUMOLU
Y09IT011
IT
HCL

198.
LOKA PAVANI CHERUKUNEEDI
Y09IT014
IT
HCL

199.
GIRIJA DARAPU
Y09IT016
IT
HCL

200.
KRISHNA CHAITANYA KOTHA
Y09IT027
IT
HCL

201.
TEJA KRISHNA MURUPUDI
Y09IT058
IT
HCL

202.
YARLAGADDA ANUSHA
Y09IT119
IT
HCL


*Address:* Velagapudi Ramakrishna Siddhartha Engineering College, (Autonomous) Kanuru , Vijayawada, Andhra Pradesh - 520007, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: Prasad V Potluri Siddhartha Institute of Technology, Vijayawada btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Prasad V Potluri Siddhartha Institute of Technology, Vijayawada btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie VR Siddartha Engineering College Vijayawada btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Prasad V Potluri Siddhartha Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & CommunicationComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Computer EngineeringAeronautical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 

01
08501A0506
A.SAI PRIYA
C.S.E

02
08501A0509
B.NAVEEN
C.S.E

03
08501A0514
B.VENKATA SAI SANDEEP
C.S.E

04
08501A0520
CH.VENKATA SIVA RAM
C.S.E

05
08501A0528
D. REVATHI
C.S.E

06
08501A0530
D. MEHER CHAITANYA
C.S.E

07
08501A0531
D. BABITHA
C.S.E

08
08501A0532
E. AMRUTHA
C.S.E

09
08501A0534
G. RAJA SEKHAR
C.S.E

10
08501A0538
G. SUNDEEP KUMAR
C.S.E

11
08501A0539
I. MOUNIKA
C.S.E

12
08501A0555
K. HYMAVATHI
C.S.E

13
08501A0557
K. SWATHI
C.S.E

14
08501A0560
K. GUNA LAKSHMI
C.S.E

15
08501A0564
L. BHARANI
C.S.E

16
08501A0568
M. NAGA VISWANADH
C.S.E

17
08501A0572
M. APARANJITHA REDDY
C.S.E

18
08501A0594
RUCHITA SAILESH. B
C.S.E

19
08501A0597
SANJEEV KUMAR. A
C.S.E

20
08501A05A2
S. KAVYA LAHARI
C.S.E

21
08501A05A7
SRIPRADA KRISHNA G
C.S.E

22
08501A05B1
T. SAI VENKAT ASWADH
C.S.E

23
08501A05B4
U. MANIKANTA KUMAR
C.S.E

24
08501A05B7
V. VENKATAVIJAYA RAM
C.S.E

25
08501A05C7
VENKATA SREEJA. K
C.S.E

26
09505A0502
B. DIVYA
C.S.E

27
08501A0405
A. NITIN CHOWDARY
E.C.E

28
08501A0415
B.D.N.N.S. GAYATHRI
E.C.E

29
08501A0417
B. PHANI SRINIVAS
E.C.E

30
08501A0421
CH. ANUDEEP
E.C.E

31
08501A0425
D. RAMYA KRISHNA
E.C.E

32
08501A0443
J. VENKATA SOMESH
E.C.E

33
08501A0451
K. GANESH
E.C.E

34
08501A0453
K. NAVEEN KUMAR
E.C.E

35
08501A0459
K. SAROJINI RANI
E.C.E

36
08501A0467
MOHAN DEEPA
E.C.E

37
08501A0471
NAVITEJA. T
E.C.E

38
08501A0478
P. ARJUNA RAO
E.C.E

39
08501A0484
P. SAI CHARAN TEJA
E.C.E

40
08501A0485
J. PUJITHA
E.C.E

41
08501A0487
R. NEETHU
E.C.E

42
08501A0490
R. TEJASWINI
E.C.E

43
08501A0492
S. UMA MAHESWARI
E.C.E

44
08501A0496
SK. NISHARUDDIN
E.C.E

45
08501A04A5
T.K. SOWMYA BINDU
E.C.E

46
08501A04A9
V. MADHAVI
E.C.E

47
08501A04B2
V. SIRISHA
E.C.E

48
08501A04B5
V. LAKSHMI SAILAJA
E.C.E

49
08501A04C6
Y. NAGA ADITYA KUMAR
E.C.E

50
09505A0401
K. NAGA HARISHA
E.C.E

51
08501A1203
A. LAKSHMI SRAVANI
I.T

52
08501A1208
B. VANDANA
I.T

53
08501A1212
B. NAGA ANUSHA
I.T

54
08501A1218
CH. DIVYA SRUTHI
I.T

55
08501A1219
D. HARINI
I.T

56
08501A1220
D. BHAGYA
I.T

57
08501A1224
G. THRYLOKYA
I.T

58
08501A1225
GOYAL AMIT
I.T

59
08501A1233
K. NARMADA
I.T

60
08501A1249
M. SAI KUMAR
I.T

61
08501A1252
M. KOMALI
I.T

62
08501A1268
P. SWETHA
I.T

63
08501A1270
P. SOWMYA
I.T

64
08501A1272
P. NITHIN KRISHNA
I.T

65
08501A1281
SHARIF SHABANA SULTANA
I.T

66
08501A1285
T. YAMINI PRAVEENA
I.T

67
08501A1286
U. VENKATA SREE LAKSHMI
I.T

68
08501A1290
V. BHAVANA
I.T

69
08501A1296
V. GAYATHRI SAI
I.T

70
08501A1906
B. PURNA SRIKAR
ECM

71
08501A1912
D. SIVA NAGA PRAVEEN
ECM

72
08501A1915
HARI MANASA
ECM

73
08501A1922
M. ANISHA
ECM

74
08501A1923
M. VISALI
ECM

75
08501A1936
P. SRI RAM
ECM

76
08501A1943
R GOPALAN
ECM

77
08501A1954
T. SOWMYA
ECM

78
08501A1956
T. SARATH BABU
ECM

79
08501A1960
Y. VIJETHA
ECM

80
08501A0306
B. TEJASWI
Mech

81
08501A0319
G. NAGA PADMINI
Mech

82
08501A0326
KARTHEEK G
Mech

83
08501A0329
K. NAVEEN KUMAR
Mech

84
08501A0355
S. NAGARAMANNATH HARSHA
Mech

85
08501A0356
V. SESHA SAI
Mech

86
08501A0358
V. NAGA SRIRAM
Mech

87
08501A0360
V. SURYA TEJA
Mech

88
08501A0217
B. NIKHILA
E.E.E

89
08501A0219
CH. TEJ KUMAR
E.E.E

90
08501A0223
CH. SRI THEJA
E.E.E

91
08501A0224
D. LAXMI DEEPTHI
E.E.E

92
08501A0228
G.SARVANI
E.E.E

93
08501A0239
I. SAI SRAVANI
E.E.E

94
08501A0248
K. SRINIVASA RAO
E.E.E

95
08501A0251
K. MOUNYA SHILPA
E.E.E

96
08501A0261
M. PRAMEELA
E.E.E

97
08501A0268
P. ALEKHYA
E.E.E

98
08501A0274
R. SRAVANI
E.E.E

99
08501A0279
SK. KARIMUNNISA
E.E.E

100
08501A0284
SYED JAKEERA SULTHANA
E.E.E

101
08501A0290
V. SRI VIDYA
E.E.E

102
08501A0295
YAMINI. P
E.E.E

103
09505A0209
SK. KARISHMA
E.E.E

104
08501A0116
CH.H.V. PHANI RAM
CIVIL

105
08501A0148
M. PUNEETH
CIVIL

106
08501A0163
T. DHEERAJ KUMAR CHOWDARY
CIVIL

107
09501F0034
RAMANA. Y
M.C.A

108
09501F0040
A. SIVA SANKAR
M.C.A

109
09501F0047
SWATHI. K
M.C.A

110
10501D5814
SURESH. G
M.Tech (C.S.E)

111
10501D1501
ABDUL SALEEM. MD
M.Tech (Mech)



*        CSS CORP*




01
08501A0510
BANDARU LAXMAN
C.S.E

02
08501A0586
PITTALA YAMINI
C.S.E

03
08501A0589
LAHARI PORANKI
C.S.E

04
08501A05C0
VELAGAPUDI SAI SNEHA
C.S.E

05
08501A0438
G ANKIT KUMAR
E.C.E

06
08501A0460
KANTAMNENI KRANTHI
E.C.E

07
08501A0470
N. SRI LAKSHMI BHAVANI
E.C.E

08
08501A0475
NUTAKKI SINDHU SRI
E.C.E

09
08501A0498
T. SOMA SEKHER
E.C.E

10
08501A04B1
VELAGAPUDI BHARGAVI
E.C.E

11
08501A1216
SPURTHI CHEEKATI
I.T

12
08501A1221
DIVYA SAI CHENNUPATI
I.T

13
08501A1259
PALLAPOTHU SANDEEP
I.T

14
08501A1930
M. LEELA SUDHA
E.C.M

15
08501A1942
PYNAM NAGARJUNA
E.C.M

16
08501A0287
TIMOTHY HANNAH PORTIA
E.E.E

17
08501A0350
R. SUHAAS
MECH

18
08501A0103
A. JAYA PRAKASH GOWTHAM
CIVIL




*        ROFOUS SOFTWARE PVT LTD*




01
08NN1A0516
3    SOMAVARAPU JAHNAVI
C.S.E

02
08501A1216
CHEEKATI SPURTHI
I.T

03
08501A1230
KAKI ADIKESAVA
I.T

04
08501A1292
VEMPATI SREERAM
I.T

05
08501A1295
VISHNUVAJJALA USHA SREE DEEKSHIT
I.T

06
08501A0433
GADELLI MOSES
E.C.E

07
08501A0438
GUPTA ANKIT KUMAR
E.C.E

08
08501A0466
MOHAHMAD ZUBEAR AHAMED
E.C.E

09
08501A1908
BOLISETTY NAGA ABHINAYA
E.C.M

10
08501A1913
GORJI ARUNTEJ
E.C.M

11
08501A0325
KAKUMANU TEJA SWARUP
MECH

12
08501A0365
YENDRAMURI ANIRUDHSRIVASTAV
MECH

13
08501A0127
K. SOUMYA
CIVIL

14
08501A0137
KURRE SAI SAHITYA
CIVIL

15
10501D8209
S.P.N. SANKARI
M.Tech (E.C.E)




*        VIRTUSA*




01
08501A0507
AQUIB AHMED
C.S.E

02
08501A0524
D.DIVYA
C.S.E

03
08501A0578
N. BHARGAVI
C.S.E

04
08501A0581
O.V.N. PRAVEEN
C.S.E

05
08501A05A4
SIVA KOVELAMUDI
C.S.E

06
08501A05A5
P.S.N. PALLAVI
C.S.E

07
08501A05B6
V. RADHA KRISHNA
C.S.E

08
09505A0508
M ANAND KUMAR
C.S.E

09
08501A1240
K.MADHURI ANNAPURNA
I.T

10
08501A1299
YELCHURI NAGARAJU
I.T




*        IGENIESES*




01
08501A0533
GAMPA SAIKUMAR
C.S.E

02
08501A0567
MAMILLAPALLI VAMSI
C.S.E

03
08501A0585
PEETA HARISH KUMAR
C.S.E

04
08501A1289
VALLABHANENI PRASANNA KRISHNA
C.S.E

05
10501E0030
MAHMAD ABDUL ISHRATH BANU
C.S.E

06
10501E0043
RAVI KUMAR YELAM
C.S.E

07
10501E0044
ROSHNI MUNIYAL
C.S.E

08
10501E0048
SHARMILA BEGUM
C.S.E




*        PROKARMA*




01
08501A0561
K.SAI SRIRAM
C.S.E

02
08501A0599
SK.ASFIYA TABASSUM
C.S.E

03
08501A0413
B. THARANI
E.C.E

04
08501A0462
M. MAHESH
E.C.E

05
08501A0477
P. DURGA SRI SWAROOP
E.C.E

06
08501A0312
E. SRINIVASA SRI HARSHA
Mech





*        DELL*




01
08501A0460
KRANTHI KANTAMANENI
E.C.E

02
08501A0495
SHAIK FARHEEN HUSSAIN
E.C.E

03
08501A0497
SHAIK SHAMA FARZANA
E.C.E

04
08501A1942
PYNAM NAGARJUNA
E.C.M

05
10501E0025
KOLLA SUJATHA
M.B.A

06
10501E0051
SUDHA RANI BIYYAM
M.B.A





*        EXILANT TECHNOLOGIES*




01
08501A0513
B. GEETA SIREESHA
C.S.E

02
08501A0590
PRIYANKA BALA G
C.S.E

03
08501A1242
L. SRAVANTHI
I.T

04
08501A1261
P UDAY KUMAR REDDY
I.T

05
08501A1939
P SARAT CHANDRA
ECM





*        BLLUE LOTUS*




01
10501E0010
BOYANAPALLI LAKSHMANA RAO
M.B.A

02
10501E0020
GULAM ALI SHAIK
M.B.A

03
10501E0034
NAGA VINEELA NELAVALLI
M.B.A

04
10501E0043
RAVI KUMAR YELAM
M.B.A

05
10501E0052
SURENDRA NAGUMOTU
M.B.A





*        AIRTEL*




01
10501E0020
GULAM ALI SHAIK
M.B.A

02
10501E0022
K. YESWANTH KRISHNA RAO
M.B.A

03
10501E0035
N. GANGADARA RAO
M.B.A

04
10501E0046
SHAIK SALEEM
M.B.A





*        CORDYS*




01
08501A0422
CHIRATLA BHUDEVI
ECE

02
08501A0561
KOTCHARLAKOTA SAI SRIRAM
CSE

03
08501A1288
UPPULURI SAIPRASANTH
IT

04
09501F0012
KIRAN KUMAR GAJJALA
MCA





*        SYNTEL*




01
08501A0472
NEERUKONDA MURALI KRISHNA
ECE

02
08501A04A0
SUSARLA SRI HARSHA
ECE

03
08501A04B8
VEMULAPALLI VENKATA SAI VINOD
ECE

04
08501A0540
JAMMULA NAVEEN KUMAR
CSE





*        DELANO SOFTWARE SOLUTIONS*




01
08501A04A6
UPPALAPATI ANIL VARMA
ECE

02
08501A04A8
VANGALA VISWAJA
ECE

03
08501A1215
CHEEDELLA JAYALAKSHMI PRASUNA
I.T

04
09501F0001
ANUSHA PASUPULETI
MCA





*        DRILLCON INFRASTRUCTURE PVT. LTD.*




01
08501A0107
B. MURALI KRISHNA
CIVIL

02
08501A0117
DAGANI KOTESWARA RAO
CIVIL

03
08501A0133
KONERU SANDEEP
CIVIL

04
08501A0149
NOOLU VENKATESH
CIVIL





*        HDFC LIFE*




01
10501E0009
BOPPURI RAJESHBABU
M.B.A

02
10501E0012
CHAKRAVARTHI MALLIVALASA
M.B.A

03
10501E0041
RAJESH BABU PASUPULETI
M.B.A

04
10501E0060
YURI GAGARIN VEMULA
M.B.A





*        DALMIA BHARAT CEMENTS LTD.*




01
10501E0010
BOYANAPALLI LAKSHMANA RAO
M.B.A

02
10501E0023
KARAPAIAM MUTHUPANDYAN
M.B.A

03
10501E0047
SHARFUDDIN MOHAMMAD
M.B.A

04
08501A0131
KOLA VEERENDRA GOPI
CIVIL





*        SASKEN*




01
08501A0410
BETHANABOTLA GOWTHAMI
ECE

02
08501A0452
KOLAPALLI V NAGA SAI KRISHNA
ECE

03
08501A1957
TUMULURI PHANI KUMAR
ECE





*        MAHINDRA SATYAM*




01
08501A0345
N V D S RAMA KRISHNA
Mech

02
08501A0351
SAI ANUROOP MODUGULA
Mech

03
08501A0352
KONDA SAI PRATHYUSHA
Mech





*        DIVI'S LABORATORIES LTD.*




01
08501A0302
ANUMALA SRI SAI HARISH
Mech

02
08501A0317
GUDIPATI PHANIDHAR
Mech

03
08501A0348
PARUCHURI SAI KARTHIK
Mech





*        CONVERGYS INDIA PVT. LTD.*




01
08501A0589
LAHARI PORANKI
C.S.E

02
08501A1901
ALAPATI GOPALA KRISHNA
E.C.M

03
08501A1909
CHINTALA TORAN KRISHNA SAI
E.C.M





*        INTERGRAPH*




01
08501A0513
B. GEETA SIREESHA
C.S.E

02
08501A1242
L. SRAVANTHI
I.T





*        RAMKY INFRASTRUCTURE*




01
08501A0147
MUSTINA SIVANAGARAJU
CIVIL

02
09505A0102
ADARI MATHA PRASAD
CIVIL





*        ANU SOLAR POWER PVT. LTD*




01
10501E0047
SHARFUDDIN MOHAMMAD
M.B.A

02
10501E0051
SUDHA RANI BIYYAM
M.B.A





*        KCP LTD*




01
08501A0132
KOLLURI SRIKANTH
CIVIL

02
08501A0156
RAVIPATI HANUMANTHA RAO
CIVIL





*        e2E RAIL*




01
08501A0153
PODURI SRILALITHA SARADA
CIVIL

02
08501A0155
PUTTI SWATHI PRIYADARSINI
CIVIL





*        SPANDANA SPHOORTY FINANCIAL LTD.*




01
10501E0037
PARUCHURU PRAVEEN
M.B.A

02
10501E0047
SHARFUDDIN MOHAMMAD
M.B.A





*        CAPITAL IQ*




01
10501E0024
KHUSHBOO A JAIN
M.B.A

02
10501E0031
MANDEPUDI MADHURI
M.B.A





*        ORACLE*




01
08501A0517
CHEKURI CHAITANYA VARMA
C.S.E





*        INFOSYS*




01
08501A0441
INAVOLU LAKSHMI SRAVANI
E.C.E





*        BSCPL Infrastructure Ltd.*




01
08501A0128
K. V. JAGANNADHA RAO
CIVIL





*        REDPINE SIGNALS*




01
08501A0588
POPURI SRILAKSHMI
C.S.E




*Address:* P.V.P.Siddhartha Institute Of Technology, Kanuru,Vijayawada-520 007, Andhra Pradesh, India.

----------

